# bug picture



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

found this in my garden yucky!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a pesky "CICADA" probably looking for a place to shed its skin...


----------



## Guggie (Aug 9, 2011)

I think he's already shed. They're not pesky - just noisy!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 9, 2011)

Guggie said:


> I think he's already shed. They're not pesky - just noisy!



They are if you have several hundred of them leaving there old shell's every where. So I consider them pesky insects...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 9, 2011)

Box turtles love to eat them just as they are coming out of the ground, before they shed. Len


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

nasty looking little rig. first time i have ever seen one. wish big frank the slider was here, he would make a nice meal! lindy


----------



## terryo (Aug 9, 2011)

There's lots of wood around here where I live, and if you walk by, they are so loud you can't hear anything else. In a few weeks we'll find the empty shells all over the trees.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## 68merc (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear their good fried with okra!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yuck!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 9, 2011)

yep thats after the shedding... they dont have wings before they shed... theyre really neat!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

terryo said:


> There's lots of wood around here where I live, and if you walk by, they are so loud you can't hear anything else. In a few weeks we'll find the empty shells all over the trees.



is it like a katydid?


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny enough.. that is one of the few very few bugs I am not terrified of. I don't mind them and I just think they are awesome looking.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> That is a pesky "CICADA" probably looking for a place to shed its skin...



thats one nasty looking rig!


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate cicada's! So annoying!


----------

